# cloning using drip method



## mojomon (Aug 7, 2005)

I am planning on trying to clone my plants early to determine sex prior to flowering.  Maybe next week if I have good branches.  I purchased drip type cloner along with my NFT system and I was just wondering if anyone had used this method.  

The original configuration was in a 2 gallon plastic bucket, had four net pot sites, an 84gph pump and a 30w compact flourescent light (6500k).  As the pic shows, I reconfigured using a small plastic storage bin sprayed with Plasti-Dip and added two more net pots and a 6-site tubing drip system (called an "Aqua Shuttle). I kept the 84gph pump and upgraded to a 125w flourescent light.  I have a shelf area above my main grow area in the closet that is sectioned off with velcro'd black painter's plastic and has its own supply and exhaust fans.

The instructions with the kit say to dip the clone in gel and place in rockwool, place in the pot and surround with hydroton, and to turn the pump on low.
Been doing a lot of reading on cloning, and I keep reading how too much water will rot the clone, so I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions or ideas about this system and how well (or not) it might work for cloning.

Thanks for any assistance,
Mojo


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 7, 2005)

I stay away from drip systems.
For growing, the roots of marijuana plants like to dry out between waterings.
For cloning, you're right--constant water will rot the roots.
I like using Oasis cubes more than rockwool.
The cubes should be lightly moist.
I made a real nice cloning station for just a few bucks.  I got 2 standard cloning/seedling trays (homedepot, about 2 bux a pop), drilled tiny holes in one, put my 2"x2" cubes in this, then set this into the other tray, with spacers so that excess moisture drains from the cubes, then put on a plastic dome (homedepot, 2 bux).
I use a tablespoon of water once a day and mist them several times a day with sparkling water.


----------



## mojomon (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks Guru

I have a propogation tray and dome (got it just in case), and the tray has those grooves in it running the length of the bottom of the tray , which I think would work allow excess to drain as you said.  What sort of light are you using?  Do you use a heating mat/pad?  I understand the humidity is key, and the humidity in my upper area when sectioned off gets up to only about 35-40% with a overall temp that doesn't go much below 80 degrees F with the supply and exhaust fans running.  Just wondering if Ineed to try and get the rh up a bit.


----------

